
Tesla to unveil D and other product on October 9th - ethnt
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/517486950589014016
======
bhauer
Some are speculating a dual-motor Model S, which would be quite interesting.

~~~
nkrumm
Would you mind elaborating on the "dual motor" aspect? That would be down from
4 motors?

~~~
ilkhan4
Dual motor would make it AWD. The current Model S is a single motor RWD.

------
coreymgilmore
Model D - 2-door coupe

My reasoning: Tesla has vehicles (for sale or in plan) in three segments:
high-end sedan, CUV, and mid-range sedan. Building a coupe would fill another
segment.

Also, the 2-door market has lots of models (2/4/6 series, C/E/S class, A5,
CTS) that are priced high. Attracting higher income buyers to Tesla from these
companies with a 2-door would be a very logical next step.

D = dual, as in dual door?

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Roadster](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Roadster)

------
giarc
Ignoring the "D" part, seeing the garage door covering the top portion of the
car I am guessing a convertible edition.

------
andymoe
My first thought was D for driverless but perhaps the more conservative
guesses are correct. Dual drive etc.

~~~
beltex
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/18/6446245/musk-says-fully-
se...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/18/6446245/musk-says-fully-self-driving-
car-tech-5-to-6-years-out)

~~~
andymoe
Yeah, I know, but I still think there will be semi-autonomous driver assist
features much sooner and wild speculation is fun.

~~~
andymoe
I win :) [http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/2/6894875/elon-musk-says-
nex...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/2/6894875/elon-musk-says-next-years-
tesla-cars-will-be-able-to-self-drive-90-percent-of-the-time)

~~~
beltex
:)

------
readerrrr
I predict this will be on a same price range of the Model S, or even more
expensive.

By the way, what happened to Model X?

~~~
eksith
Delivery ETA is now Fall of 2015
[http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx](http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx)

Not too bad for a new design.

~~~
bcrescimanno
Can't find a reference to it right now; but, I recall them saying back post-Q1
or Q2 that they had delayed production due to higher than expected demand for
the Model S.

~~~
eksith
I think this is it (from May) : [http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-
hy-tesla-first-q...](http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-
first-quarter-loss-20140507-story.html)

------
quantisan
What is it?

~~~
therobot24
new car and maybe some semi-autonomous functions?

------
mercury888
model d???

who wants the d?

------
braum
what about a Hybrid? Diesel and Battery! I would love to see the Model X be a
hybrid instead of pure EV, or at least an option for those of us who need to
pull trailers and boats on occasion with our SUV.

~~~
kapitalx
That would go against everything this company stands for and what sets it
apart from other car companies.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Not to mention, all of the safety and luxury perks we see from Tesla vehicles
would be compromised as well.

